# Chevy Monte Carlo wagon



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

****First off I just wanted to say This ant a buildoff or anything to start beef with anyone so before you start talking shit(for these who like to start with ppl)I ant the person for that...

I wanted to build this car for a longtime I just wanted to know has anyone build this yet???My boy told me I will need to buy a dodge magnum kit just to cut the top to do it anyways im off to work Ill post more pics later


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

looks like a fun project. yeah, I see what you mean about a Magnum top, but the wagon "top" really is such a small area, you might be able to use something from an import as long as the width is close. hell, you could probably just scratch build your own top from the rear window back...however you pull it off, good luck. and post progress pics, I'd like to see how this thing turns out!:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn, I been Sittin on a MC body for how long now and never even thought about it.. was thinking of panel or nomad version but not like this...lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Aoshima makes those wheels.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Been looking for more pics. Would like to see it with the doors and hood close with some interior pics.


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

i have started to do a monte like it. its been put on back burner for now. the top to the magnum does fit perfect on the Monte body. i have few wip pic


----------



## kruzer22 (Jul 29, 2011)

Dude! Do it to it! That will be sick as hell! You done yet?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Thanks everyone for posting info on what I need...*

Here's more pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

chevyman1962 said:


> i have started to do a monte like it. its been put on back burner for now. the top to the magnum does fit perfect on the Monte body. i have few wip pic


post some pics man


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i got a mag body for you


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

dade county said:


> i got a mag body for you


Thanks...ill come get it this weekend


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

ill see if i can post some pic this weekend


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

chevyman1962 said:


> ill see if i can post some pic this weekend


Thanks


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

305 WHATS UP MAN I HAVE NEVER SEEN THAT LS WAGON B4 THATS GOING 2 KILL THEM I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT POST SOME PICS ON MY PAGE 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

That's sick!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That's sick!


X2!! the wheels fit the SS style nice!! hmm...maybe a LS clipped wagon on some wires?! either way that car is wicked!! im itchin to jump on it now!! LOL more projects!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> 305 WHATS UP MAN I HAVE NEVER SEEN THAT LS WAGON B4 THATS GOING 2 KILL THEM I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT POST SOME PICS ON MY PAGE 2


Ill keep you updated


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> That's sick!


I said the same shit



hocknberry said:


> X2!! the wheels fit the SS style nice!! hmm...maybe a LS clipped wagon on some wires?! either way that car is wicked!! im itchin to jump on it now!! LOL more projects!!


build one homie


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that is SICK


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

dig_derange said:


> that is SICK


:yes:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

build one homie[/QUOTE]
if i can come across a magnum body....i just might build along with you! if you got any connects...lemme know!! ill start in the wanted section!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im going to buy a Monte kit next paycheck & my boy hooking me up with a dodge body...Ill let you know


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Im going to buy a Monte kit next paycheck & my boy hooking me up with a dodge body...Ill let you know


and i have some montes already or a connect with a fresh kit!.........just need the magnum body now! :happysad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Keep me updated


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Keep me updated


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

here is a pic of the monte wagon im working on


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 355447
> here is a pic of the monte wagon im working on


:thumbsup:badass!!!!!!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

chevyman1962;1447n4987 said:


> View attachment 355447
> here is a pic of the monte wagon im working on



nice work


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks like a solid entry into the replica build off!


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

i dont think im ready to enter a build off yet


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

It's my first build off too, I'm sure you'll do fine. It doesn't end till New Years so there's plenty of time and it's all just for fun, no prize cept for bragging rights....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

sinicle said:


> Looks like a solid entry into the replica build off!


No build off for me homie Im already busy as is


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

ill think about it . today i hinged the doors on the monte wagon . Ill see if i can post some pic tomorrow


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

chevyman1962 said:


> ill think about it . today i hinged the doors on the monte wagon . Ill see if i can post some pic tomorrow


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 355447
> here is a pic of the monte wagon im working on


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

here are a few update on monte


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 356758
> View attachment 356759
> here are a few update on monte



:thumbsup: excellent work man!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 356758
> View attachment 356759
> here are a few update on monte


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> :thumbsup:


 thanks for the compliments bros . any updated pic ill post under Down 2 Scale section. look forward to seeing your your monte


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Anytime man...I'm buying a Monte kit next week


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i MAY have a magnum body on the way!! dammit, chevyman is way ahead!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> i MAY have a magnum body on the way!! dammit, chevyman is way ahead!!


LOL


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

hey bro if you dont mind ill post updated pic of Monte Wagon on here


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> i MAY have a magnum body on the way!! dammit, chevyman is way ahead!!


 thanks hocknberry


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

chevyman1962 said:


> hey bro if you dont mind ill post updated pic of Monte Wagon on here


ya man its cool


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> ya man its cool


 thanks bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

chevyman1962 said:


> thanks bro


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

you get your monte kit yet bro?! im still waitin to hear whats up with the magnum......so that give me time to thrwo around ideas........im thinkin LS nose and lowrider style now.......? :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

UPDATE!! i have a magnum body on the way!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Not yet homie


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

ok here is what i got done over the weekend . what do you guys think ?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 358937
> View attachment 358940
> View attachment 358942
> ok here is what i got done over the weekend . what do you guys think ?


vary nice!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 358937
> View attachment 358940
> View attachment 358942
> ok here is what i got done over the weekend . what do you guys think ?


:h5: so did you use the whole top from the magnum then?! i was thinking of grafting the monte top with the magnum top, just cause im getting the body and no windsheild


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> vary nice!!!!!


 thanks


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> :h5: so did you use the whole top from the magnum then?! i was thinking of grafting the monte top with the magnum top, just cause im getting the body and no windsheild


 yeah i used the whole top from the magnum it fit perfect


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ok cool!


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

hey guys i put the monte wagon on hold i want to finish a 64 Impala convert first before i get back on the monte


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 358937
> View attachment 358940
> View attachment 358942
> ok here is what i got done over the weekend . what do you guys think ?


I must say that's pretty fuckin bad ass.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyman1962 said:


> hey guys i put the monte wagon on hold i want to finish a 64 Impala convert first before i get back on the monte


no prob bro, me and mr. lowrider still have to re-up on kits and what not!:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Shit makes me wanna try this out,..I got a Monte layin here, maybe even a top for it also...wheels are easy nuff....as if I don't have enuf shit on my damn plate.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's the closest wheels in scale...










http://www.rpphobby.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AOS34910


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> Here's the closest wheels in scale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those wheels look good i mite go with that style of wheels


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> no prob bro, me and mr. lowrider still have to re-up on kits and what not!:thumbsup:


cool would like to see your guys Monte Wagon when you guys get started :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

chevyman1962 said:


> hey guys i put the monte wagon on hold i want to finish a 64 Impala convert first before i get back on the monte


Its all good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> no prob bro, me and mr. lowrider still have to re-up on kits and what not!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:For real!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Shit makes me wanna try this out,..I got a Monte layin here, maybe even a top for it also...wheels are easy nuff....as if I don't have enuf shit on my damn plate.


goooo for it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> Here's the closest wheels in scale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got anything going on this build yet watson?! you get your monte yet?! you find the wheels you wanted?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> got anything going on this build yet watson?! you get your monte yet?! you find the wheels you wanted?!


x2 i wanna see this thing done already


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> x2 i wanna see this thing done already


then get a monte and a magnum and build it up ESO!! this was kind of a "lets do it" build between me and watson, but chevyguy already was on it, so he was in the mix too, just farther along then we were! SO IF YOU GOT THE ITCH............FEEL FREE TO JUMP IN ESO! ITS NOT A BUILD OFF, JUST A "LETS DO IT" were just waiting on supply's!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> then get a monte and a magnum and build it up ESO!! this was kind of a "lets do it" build between me and watson, but chevyguy already was on it, so he was in the mix too, just farther along then we were! SO IF YOU GOT THE ITCH............FEEL FREE TO JUMP IN ESO! ITS NOT A BUILD OFF, JUST A "LETS DO IT" were just waiting on supply's!


im making a dodge rampage out of the magnum i got


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> im making a dodge rampage out of the magnum i got


ok cool, build it up, post pics but dont cry abot how long its taking bro!!! you had a wicked wagon going for HYDROHYPE'S build off and you dropped out?! SORRY BRO BUT FUCKING STUPID!! i still wanna pimp slap you for that build off, but it's over, if you want to take part in this FUN build WITH NO TIME LINE...feel free! me and watson are still chasing parts and kits down! so if you can play nice....lets do it!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I got to jump on buying these kits for real


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> ok cool, build it up, post pics but dont cry abot how long its taking bro!!! you had a wicked wagon going for HYDROHYPE'S build off and you dropped out?! SORRY BRO BUT FUCKING STUPID!! i still wanna pimp slap you for that build off, but it's over, if you want to take part in this FUN build WITH NO TIME LINE...feel free! me and watson are still chasing parts and kits down! so if you can play nice....lets do it!


im not even getting into that the wagon buildoff started off right and ended as a joke school got in the way of the wagon build off thats why i dropped out rather than scream at the sky to get the buildoff extended. i got the magnum still have to buy a charger for the front end the car isnt set in stone considering i zig zag alot between builds.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

who ever want's to build a wagon Monte build it but this was never a build off thing in the first place so let's all just build & help the next person out no beefing plz


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> who ever want's to build a wagon Monte build it but this was never a build off thing in the first place so let's all just build & help the next person out no beefing plz


no ones beefing but hurry up and get your damm kits already before i do build a monte wagon

BTW i still need the measurements on how big you want your trailer so i can draw your prints


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> no ones beefing but hurry up and get your damm kits already before i do build a monte wagon
> 
> BTW i still need the measurements on how big you want your trailer so i can draw your prints


Im so busy with other builds but I ant in no rush but builds yours one you ready 


I get them measurements for you tomorrow


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> who ever want's to build a wagon Monte build it but this was never a build off thing in the first place so let's all just build & help the next person out no beefing plz


nah theres no beef at all bro! i just like giving eso shit and he can take it with out flying off the deep end, thats all! :thumbsup: he's just trying to light a fire under our asses!  but im with you...i got a full plate with builds, and i keep adding more! :banghead: ill get on it! my connect with the 2 kits is just busy with life right now so i just gotta wait it out! good things come to those who wait right!?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Same here homie *


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Here's the closest wheels in scale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so are you going with these wheels watson?! your after the 1:1 replica type build right!?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's what the wheels look like...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> so are you going with these wheels watson?! your after the 1:1 replica type build right!?


ya man


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> Here's what the wheels look like...


These nice


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> ya man


good shit! i was thinking about it, but i got this jevries LS clip screaming to get used!! i ran across a pic awhile back of a cutty wagon with a cutty euro clip on it locked up....man was it wicked! since there isnt a cutty available, i make the best with a monte im thinkin?! GAME ON!!  CHEVYGUY........you have any updates on you progress?!


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> good shit! i was thinking about it, but i got this jevries LS clip screaming to get used!! i ran across a pic awhile back of a cutty wagon with a cutty euro clip on it locked up....man was it wicked! since there isnt a cutty available, i make the best with a monte im thinkin?! GAME ON!!  CHEVYGUY........you have any updates on you progress?!


 no not yet been busy with work . only been working on the door jams


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got my supplies in!! THANKS CHARLES!! im lookin over chevymans so i can start on the top!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyman.....can you post up some pics of how the rear looks with the hatch open and closed?! im lookin at the tail lights a lil stumped?!
also some up close shots of the wind shild pillars....i wanna see how you "stuck" em on, im not sure if im opening my doors yet?! thanks bro!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got my magnum body cut ready to fit!! ill cut the monte hopefully friday!


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> got my supplies in!! THANKS CHARLES!! im lookin over chevymans so i can start on the top!





hocknberry said:


> i got my magnum body cut ready to fit!! ill cut the monte hopefully friday!



Looking forward to seeing the build.uffin:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> chevyman.....can you post up some pics of how the rear looks with the hatch open and closed?! im lookin at the tail lights a lil stumped?!
> also some up close shots of the wind shild pillars....i wanna see how you "stuck" em on, im not sure if im opening my doors yet?! thanks bro!!


 ill see if i can post pic this weekend of your request


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

looking GOOD HOMIES


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

85 Biarittz said:


> Looking forward to seeing the build.uffin:


"85 Biarittz" edition comin at yah!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyman1962 said:


> ill see if i can post pic this weekend of your request


cool thanks bro!! i over cut the magnum top a lil cuz i was unsure how to graft it to the monte exactly!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> looking GOOD HOMIES


LOL only 1 homie in that pic watson.....1 with flash off looks yellow, flash on is pearly white!! LOL where you at on this brother?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

still re-workin my top watson......where you at bro?! til i can get the mud right on top, its still a vert monte!!LOL 
















DAMMIT!!! photobucket is on a "site maitinence" so those are 2 pics for now!!i got more in my thread!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

]
View attachment 358937
View attachment 358940
View attachment 358942
ok here is what i got done over the weekend . what do you guys think 

WOW HOW DID I MISS THIS..NICE WORK LOVE IT...LOOKS LIKE YOU AN HOCK GOT ALIL BUILD OFF GOIN..


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

hocknberry i just posted some pic see if they help


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm ready


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I'm ready


 Do it :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 385741
> View attachment 385742
> View attachment 385743
> View attachment 385744


THANKS BRO!! you finish that other build yet so you can finish this?! are you doing the 1:1 replica like watson, or adding your own flavor?!


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> THANKS BRO!! you finish that other build yet so you can finish this?! are you doing the 1:1 replica like watson, or adding your own flavor?!


 yes i have finished the other build. But I think im going to redo it it was a 64 Impala hard top and conv. And im going to redo both. But at a latter time. For the monte im going to do it as my own flavor. And your self ?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I'm ready


good shit bro!! just so you know.......cuz i see you have 1 body marked for cuts to keep the monte windshield.......cut the WHOLE TOP from the magnum! windshield fits up according to chevy man! the door pillars for the magnum on the driver/passenger door you dont need......cut the WHOLE TOP from the monte BUT MAKE SURE YOU LEAVE THE MONTE DOOR POST ON WITH THE BODY!!
















then sand where the mote top was pretty much flat.....Not all the way though and cut right on the trunk line and around the tail lights, you should be good!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyman1962 said:


> yes i have finished the other build. But I think im going to redo it it was a 64 Impala hard top and conv. And im going to redo both. But at a latter time. For the monte im going to do it as my own flavor. And your self ?


yah im adding my own touch and watson is going with the replica unless he's changed his mind?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so here's what my mind is throwing around....ALL ARE WELCOME TO VOICE AN OPINION TO WHICH STYLE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> so here's what my mind is throwing around....ALL ARE WELCOME TO VOICE AN OPINION TO WHICH STYLE!! :thumbsup:


its a hard choice but i like the first ones and last one also :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> good shit bro!! just so you know.......cuz i see you have 1 body marked for cuts to keep the monte windshield.......cut the WHOLE TOP from the magnum! windshield fits up according to chevy man! the door pillars for the magnum on the driver/passenger door you dont need......cut the WHOLE TOP from the monte BUT MAKE SURE YOU LEAVE THE MONTE DOOR POST ON WITH THE BODY!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for the info homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ILL BE POSTING PIC'S TONIGHT OF MINE'S


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


hey...that looks like mine copy cat!!!  i already ditched the sun roof, and im battling the rear hatch right now to fit the monte tail pice in! im kinda with jeff on leavin the monte pillars....but maybe for the next one?! right now im forward moving! what did you use to cut the trunk area out bro?! it was triky to keep the tails lense pice in huh?! :run:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Update on my build


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Update on my build


you mess with the tail gail much yet?! its gonna take some work to get straight! LOL, now that you kicked this one back off i need to go dig it out!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> you mess with the tail gail much yet?! its gonna take some work to get straight! LOL, now that you kicked this one back off i need to go dig it out!:thumbsup:


it's a bitch to lineup!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:dunno: :inout:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LOL...1 of my many projects dre1.....i need another monte body to start over......after some critique and looking my body over......i think keeping the monte pillars would look better.......where you at 305....since this did get bumped! LOL


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I kno I'm slow as a bitch its just that yall do shit to models and its dam good seeing inspirational builds one day I'll be in the outer limits with yall I think lowrider style would be the 1st choice I'd make then 24's hot rod  are str8 right rim right tire its your call I just wanna see yours complete, :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

It I didn't have two buildoff builds going id give this a try. Seems easy enuf.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

SlammdSonoma said:


> It I didn't have two buildoff builds going id give this a try. Seems easy enuf.


it really is...til you get the the tail gate......its waaaaay off...thats why its sittin!! LOL...i want a new monte body to keep the monte pillars for the low low look, then do up this one i have with the full magnum top....dropped with big rollers or donked?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ya know me ..dropped is the way to go.


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

mine been on stand by, need to get back at it soon


----------

